# I did Karaoke!



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

And it was pretty fun. If you are ever in Banff on a Friday night, the hostel here has a karaoke night at their bar. It was crowded there last night, but I thought, there is no way I could be worse than some of the other people there, and there is a very small chance that I will see any of these people again.

If you decide to ever do this as well, you need to pick a good song. I sang "All My Ex's Live In Texas" and "Wonderwall' with another couple. Now, it's not like you just get up there and sing at this place, everyone else in the bar was singing as well.

Yea for something positive for my 1000th post!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You're crazy. 

Or really brave.

I'll decide later.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good for you man!

I would NEVER do it Not even after having a million beers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Good for you!

I did "Stop in the Name of Love" when I was 17 at a work gathering. Me and my outgoing coworker buddy. I wonder if he's dead yet? Saying that, if he really is, I'll feel horrible.


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

that's awesome!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

When I first started working at UPS 5 years ago, I went to a local bar with some co-workers after work one night. It was the first time I ever drank beer (more than a few sips). One of my co-workers convinced me to go up on stage with him and sing (normally I wouldn't have, but having had a little liquid courage, I reluctantly agreed). Even though I was nervous, it was a lot of fun. A few weeks later, I sang again, this time by myself. Soon, it became a regular thing for me to go to the bar and sing on Thursday nights.

That time period was one of the happiest times of my life. I had several co-workers that I became friends with because of our weekly trips to the bar, I was working out at the gym at the time (the only time period in my life I've ever seriously worked out), I felt I was in love with one of the girls I worked with (I never asked her out due to my anxiety, but I digress), and I was working extremely hard at work and felt proud of myself (I even won employee of the month). It was the only time in my life I ever truly felt alive. I even went skydiving and went to some dance clubs.

Eventually, my social anxiety (and my inability to obtain a girlfriend due to my social anxiety) caused me to go into depression again (which I'm just learning to overcome after 3 years).

I've gotten way off topic here, but my rambling has made me realize something important that I think will help me, so that is good.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Whew, that's really impressive!!! I don't think I would go through with that myself. Then again, I don't think I'd want to do karaoke, with or without anxiety. In any case, great job going up there and doing what you wanted to do!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It takes some balls of steel to do Karaoke. Congrats!


----------

